# lead shot



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

hi is 15mm lead balls to big for hunting game like squirrels and pigeons. the catty i use is a Barnett cobra


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Yes it is , will fly to slow to get anything with that slingshot , use 1/2 steel or 44. lead . Works best on that game .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe this will help. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

15mm lead is too big, get yourself a few 12mm lead balls.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Its big, the question of too big is upto your bands, if you can get it to fly fast enough it would work fine, but you can get fast velocity easier with small ammo, most people use smaller ammo such as 10 and 12 mm lead balls.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

My setup for .56 caliber lead balls is pretty hefty with both tubes and flatbands. Shoot you could probably cut those leadballs in half and have two projectiles, two for the price of one. but if you can get the ball going 140 fps or so sure. im not sure the caliber conversion but I know 15mm to me is like a cannonball .56 CAL comes to mind


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with the others. That ammo is probably too big. You will have higher velocity, and thus flatter trajectory with lighter ammo. For lead, anything in the .40 to .45 caliber range would be good. In metric, that would be 10 mm to 11 or 12 mm. To move 15 mm (.59 caliber) lead at reasonable velocity (175 fps) would require bands too heavy for comfortable, accurate shooting for most folks.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

